

Breakouts: Helping you choose a JavaScript game engine - drawkbox
http://city41.github.io/breakouts/

======
drawkbox
The feature comparison is also nice:
[http://city41.github.io/breakouts/featureComparison.html](http://city41.github.io/breakouts/featureComparison.html)
So many javascript game engines and this is a common game used in all to
compare.

------
ivan_ah
Thank you very much for doing this!

A friend of mine and I started a game using crafty, but then switched to
melonJS because of the tight integration with Tiled. I wish I had access to
your sample source code back then...

